# The War of Mind and Soul



## Nathan A. Hughes (Aug 5, 2019)

We are walking battlefields. Daily we fight against good and evil, right and wrong. Most of the time we don’t think about it in these terms. However, daily we make choices either for the better or the worse. This is the case in the heart of every believer. The Christian life is daily warfare against sin, the devil and our flesh. This is why God has given us spiritual protection against such attacks. We must be protected by the armour of God. In Eph 6 the Bible says, “Put on the whole armour of God that ye may be able to stand against the wiles of the devil.” Speaking from a personal perspective, I cannot believe in something just for the sake of believing it. There must be a reason or reasons to affirm a moral or idea. In the case there be any doubt, there must be sound logical grounds for me to accept something. In the case of trusting God, there are many reasons I trust Him and live for the truth of Christ. Daily, God gives me the ability to draw breathe and provides me with new blessings. Every day of my life I see God’s love and grace poured out on all mankind. I see His awesome power in creation and mercy toward the wicked. One of God’s ways of taking care of His people is by the spiritual armour we have just read about in the quote from Ephesians.

In verse 12 God teaches us the fact that our greatest battle is against mere flesh and blood, but spiritual wickedness and the powers of darkness. The enemy of mankind is sin. Therefore, we as children of God must put on our armour. The breastplate of righteousness, and the helmet of salvation. Not forgetting the sword of the spirit, that is the Word of God. Faith in God is our shield and our defence against spiritual attacks. Be watchful, the forces of evil are at work in the world today, and the god of this world is more than happy to go after God’s people. The sword of the spirit, that is the Word of God is the soldier of God’s weapon against attacks from Satan. I cannot stress that more. So, friends, know your bible. Read your Bible, commit it to memory and above all love your Bible. Make Scripture part of your daily joys. Learn to use your sword correctly and apply it to your heart. As a child of the living God face your battles in Christ and under his loving protection. We can either die on the battlefield of sin or have the victory over the control and demands of sin. Christ, who defeated death, the enemy of souls at the cross is more than willing to give men and women the victory over sin.

We will indeed lose the battle if we don’t submit to the Prince of peace, the One and only God that can triumph. The soul that gladly waves the white flag of surrender to the Lord Jesus Christ is happy. What I mean by this is this, before we became a Christian, we were children of disobedience and proud members of sins army. Until we waved the white flag and enlisted in Christ’s infantry we were on the side of iniquity, the system of the world is our foe. James warns in chapter 4 of his letter that friendship with the world is enmity with God. The soul that flirts with this cruel mistress is playing with fire.

Let us be those who fight for the King of Heaven against the prince of darkness. Notice the fact that the Bible uses the term “King” for Christ and “prince” for the evil one. A King is much higher, more powerful and has ultimate authority. Are you a true patriot of the Heavenly nation? Do you regard it an honour and privilege to be a member of this Holy Kingdom above? The Church are heirs of God’s blessings and have a glorious reward in glory above. Our privilege was purchased by Christ’s blood. Sin’s guilt and shame were driven into the guiltless Saviour as he wore the crown of thorns. By Christ’s blood, men and women are made free, his nails sealed our pardon. Christ who will clothe the saints of God in robes of righteousness and purity will present us faultless before the throne of God. What a Saviour is he who made sinful men and women his treasure and pleasure. May we never forget what Christ has done for the Church.

“For thou hast girded me with strength unto the battle:
thou hast subdued under me those that rose up against me.”

Psalm 18:39​


----------

